# Big Walnut



## bradleywellsoff (Nov 27, 2008)

Harvested a giant Black Walnut last week. I hated to cut down such a beautiful tree. Something had gotten into the base of the tree and was starting to rot the area at ground level. Tree was about 30" D.B.H. I drove 10 hours after finding this tree up for grabs on Craig's List. Only found three nails while milling which is great considering it's located in downtown Knoxville, TN.
My camera crapped out while milling, so I'll post pics of that later.


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm not sure I follow. Did you drive 10 hours each way just to cut and harvest that tree?


----------



## bradleywellsoff (Nov 27, 2008)

Julian the woodnut said:


> I'm not sure I follow. Did you drive 10 hours each way just to cut and harvest that tree?


 
I have family in that area that I visit every time a nice tree is up for grabs.


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

Now I get it. I thought you were just taking the trip just for the lumber. How much lumber did you get out of that one? Let's see some pics.


----------



## Boardman (Sep 9, 2007)

Holy mackrel, that crotch section must have gorgeous figure.

I hate you.


----------

